# Magnaflow exhaust for diesel!!!



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am happy to see this, however I hate this copy and paste generic description "Dyno Tested And Proven To Make Power, Performance Gains In Horsepower And Torque, Great Sound -Has A Smooth; Deep Tone, Easy To Install, Mandrel-Bent. All Welded. Built To Last."

IMO If you dyno'd it than what were the gains? Wheres the proof it makes power?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Its not made yet, I signed up to be notified once is made. FYI for everyone


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I Hope it doesn't sound cheesy


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles


I have MagnaFlow products on both of my VW's for the past 10 years. Their quality and workmanship is great as is the lifetime warranty. If the sound is as good as with the others, I would be very happy. It remains to be seen how much performance increase you will get with a Cat-back on a diesel. I'm sure that they will publish the figures once the product is available for sale.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I am happy to see this, however I hate this copy and paste generic description "Dyno Tested And Proven To Make Power, Performance Gains In Horsepower And Torque, Great Sound -Has A Smooth; Deep Tone, Easy To Install, Mandrel-Bent. All Welded. Built To Last."
> 
> IMO If you dyno'd it than what were the gains? Wheres the proof it makes power?


I was thinking the exact same thing. How can adding a 5x8x14 muffler to a system that is already straight-piped behind the convertor, make a hp gain? 


-Brad


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The OP link does not fit the Cruze diesel.

This one does:

MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles


I swore I had the right on up there, thanks man


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

With the DPF absorbing and dissipating much of the exhaust sound, a delete would seem to be a good choice versus another type of resonator, etc.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Both of the links go to Chevy Camaro exhaust for me....But maybe a bigger exhaust such as a 3" all the way back would increase flow causing a very small hp gain? I second the DPF delete but considering it is illegal...I don't think that will happen unless it states off road use only.:frown:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the stock exhaust works just fine. Nice and quiet...no vibrations...already installed. And, from what I can tell, makes the exhaust exit the rear with no fumes. Better left alone IMHO.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DJSW said:


> Both of the links go to Chevy Camaro exhaust for me....But maybe a bigger exhaust such as a 3" all the way back would increase flow causing a very small hp gain? I second the DPF delete but considering it is illegal...I don't think that will happen unless it states off road use only.:frown:


Just checked that - same thing here. 

Let's hope that Magnaflow knows more about diesel exhaust than dreamweaver.


----------

